# Looking for links, resources to find project car



## Scott_PNW (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all
I'm new and looking to take the plunge on a project car. I've searched sites like Classic Auto Trader, Hemmings, Craig's List etc. looking for the right car.
I'm looking for a 69 convertible, 400/400. My question is this. What other places should I be looking? I plan a 1-2 year frame off resto, and intend to keep the car. I appreciate any help or advice given. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

craigs list, google..... Good luck!!


----------



## Scott_PNW (Oct 20, 2011)

*thanks!*

Yep, I'm checking CL and got my Google-foo working. 
Was hoping someone might have a resource they'd had success with that is not widely known.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Don't know how much of a "project" you want. Some very nice goats at 
CarsOnline.com: GTOs Cars For Sale. 

"Searchtempest" CL as well if you haven't already. Unless you really know what you are doing and looking at, find an experienced restoration person to go with you and look. Lots of shady cars out there for big money.

my .02

Dan


----------



## Scott_PNW (Oct 20, 2011)

*I know enough to get into trouble!!*

Thanks for the info Dan.
I've been searching the net and around Craig's list for about 3 weeks. I found this last week and spoke to the gentleman selling the car. He sent me lots of pics and this looks like an original car. The ID plate matches what I see in the pics, but I don't know the engine code. Looks like a true 24267 car, has some rust, and he is asking 16.5K for it. 

Unfortunately he's about 1200 miles from me


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The original body color was Expresso Brown. Seems to want alot for a project car, IMO.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

:agree

Long story short here. My project turned in to 5x, literally, what I thought it would be. Looks like a LOT of work and expense. 

Dan


----------



## Scott_PNW (Oct 20, 2011)

*Thaks for the input guys...*

Always good to get opinions, especially from those who have "been there and done that". Helps to confim my gut feelings. This gentleman is "firm on the price". I wish him well.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Put an ad on craigslist for what you are looking for. Thats how I found my 72 Lemans. Also, nobody mentioned ebay!!


----------

